# HELP!!!! bleeding day 8/9 post 3dt



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Really need advice!

I'm day 9 today post 3dt & last night I had spotting(brown-pink but then red with very small clots). It wasn't much but I was devastated. 
I was sure I'd wake up to a full flow this morning but same as last night-i'm petrified.

Is it possible to implant on day 8/9 I'm also having cramps-nothing too bad but I think I'm losing my mind now. 

Any advice/success stories? 

Thanks. x

 4yr old boy(2009)  Stillbirth- 2011  Failed IUI- May 2013. Present- IVF /ICSI


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Try not to read too much into it. You will see loads of good news stories on here where ladies have bled and gone on to be pregnant and admittedly many who have bled and had a bfn. It is certainly possible that it is good news. I bled brown on day 10 after 3dt. Felt the same as you and tested early on day 12 and got bfp. Had back pain then bled on and off for weeks until about 11 weeks. Even ended up in hospital as at one stage bled heavily with red blood and clots...was convinced all was over...and instead right now 18 month twins are napping upstairs.

I hope you are one of the 'lucky' bleeders!

LP


----------



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Lollipoppet,

Thank you for your wonderful reply- made me smile. 

Congratulations on your beautiful twins...how lucky & blessed are you! 

Day 11 today & still having spotting on & off-brown/pink but slightly more red on wiping but not enough to wear sanitary products only liner. It's definately coming & going so I'm even more confused now. No other symptoms. It's just so frustrating when you feel you are going crazy & it's ALL consuming! Trying to be positive as I'm usually a very upbeat person by nature but if one more person tells me to 'relax & be positive'...I'll scream!!! 

Anyhooooo, thank you for allowing me to vent & of course thanks for listening!

Fingers & toes crossed.

Love & Light to you & your twins,
Babyzen. xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi babyzen, sorry for no replies   we all know how hard this is  
I had the same spotting you describing, started 10days after ET. It then carried on with proper full bleedings for 3months! It's so stressful, but I got my bfp, my lovely perfect son playing on his mat as we speak  

Not long to go sweetie, you nearly there     
Xxxxxx


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds ok Hun, that happens a lot from what I've read, implantation bleed. 

I'm on my 2ww 7dp 5dt and had nothing at all, no symptoms no cramping, absolutely nothing. I would have liked a little sign to say I've implanted. 

Keep positive Hun, it looks good for you. Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Babyzen,

Sorry you haven't had any replies. It's a worrying time when you see bleeding. I had two ivfs. The first one I had no symptoms, no bleeding, nothing. I got bfn. On my second cycle I had spotting on and off and and af pains and I got bfp. I carried on with spotting until about 16 weeks of my pregnancy. Baby was fine and I had no pregnancy complications. My daughter is 5 months now. 

I was told by my ob that bleeding and spotting is normal part of pregnancy. It doesn't necessarily mean the implantation bleed. It's simple a bleed related to all the changes your body goes through in pregnancy. 

Good luck

Sasha

Xx


----------



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your replies. 

Unfortunately,  I have had proper bleeding since 11am this morning. 
I'm day 11 post 3dt. I also had a BFN with first response.  

I'm heartbroken!  

My clinic want me to come in tomorrow for beta bloods/progesterone levels but I don't see the point. 

Is it all over!


----------



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there,  

I started properly bleeding this morning at 11am   Had BFN after 'first response'. I'm day 11 post 3dt. 

I'm heartbroken!  Devastated.  

My Clinic want me to come in tomorrow for beta bloods / progesterone levels but I don't see the point...

Is it all over!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Babyzen sorry to hear your news. It's devastating  when you get bfn. I thought I will never get over it  but it got easier with time. I hate the whole ivf process. It is so unfair that some women have to go through this. 

As for the bloods, my clinic don't do bloods. They say bfn is bfn. However I have seen women on ff who got bfn and positive blood test. I am sorry to be sceptical but I think the urine test is probably accurate. But if the clinic offer the blood test you might as well do it. You never know.

Good luck 

Sasha

Xx


----------

